# Algunas fotos de San Isidro que tomé en Enero..



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya habran visto mis fotos, pero las vuelvo a postear...jeje

SAN ISIDRO


















































































ZONA CONQUISTADORES


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo no había visto todas, están cheveres, gracias por compartirlas


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

yo paso por esos lugares de vez en cuando. Estan bacanes las fotos y las zonas, vale la pena volver a verlas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que bueno! Entonces no las puse por gusto..jeje. Gracias!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estan buenas las fotos, eso es lo que necesita este foro, mas fotos, con tantos temas de discusion ya parecemos La Plaza.


----------



## lergean (May 12, 2005)

Estan muy buenas las fotos... esas zonas son cheveres.... solo falto el golf, bye


Peru, Pais de los Incas. (no lima)


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Jeje, ahí un Vinopolis ahí.. q entrete.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Muy buenas las fotos, nunca las habia visto.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve bonita la zona. Tiene mucho que ofrecer.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> Jeje, ahí un Vinopolis ahí.. q entrete.


Vinopolis es chileno?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tampoco las había visto antes, muy bonitas.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

Revivo esta trenza por el bien de la comunidad SSC... 
que fotos!! woow, nunca había visto fotos de un barrio tan pero tan high en lima. felicitaciones
J block..


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Banearon a jblock? O el mismo se puso BANNED debajo del avatar.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

no se porque este thread no tuvo tanto existo,bien que lo revivieron.Son de las mejores fotos que he visto de esa zona de San Isidro.Buenas Block.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Si está chvr el thread q sería q no tuvo aceptación en su debido momento... ¿? bueno igual mostro q dflandes lo reviva.

Q buen recorrido diste en esa ocación Bruno, la parte de Camino Real es muy bonita.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

ChéverelasfotosJBlock.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no las habia visto!!! muy buenas tomas.... con camara a rollo cierto???


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

No lo habia visto, no estaba en el ICP!
Chulo thread!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

lindo , pero yo me quedo con mi chorrillos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

libidito said:


> Banearon a jblock? O el mismo se puso BANNED debajo del avatar.


Está Banneado por querer pasarse con la moderaciòn... o con la moderadora!!!! 




Y luego arrepentirseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee jajajajajajaja :scouserd:


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Muy de la pooota mare Conquistadores y en General todo San Isidro. 
el ultimo findesemana Jaime Baily en su programa dijo que queria amurallar San Isidro jajaja
Pero las fotos merecen un 10. una de las zonas mas interesantes de Lima


----------

